# Need a low shaking bass for daily driver



## hackmed (Jun 5, 2009)

hey guys i tried various systems but none of them met my taste,
i tried kicker 2.12L7D4 in a 2^3ft ported at around 37HZ - this gave me loud bass but it was only one bass (thats what kicker do), wasn't going low enough, tried 2 12 premier competition pros 3000 watts each, in a ported box according to the spec that came with it, it was low but not loud, how can i come to a mid point here guys, i have an 09 sonata, i have a JBL crown amp 2400 watts, need any advice i can get, please share with me, another thing when i open any door of the car you hear the bass louder, i want this with the door close too, how do i solve this, all replies are welcome, what should i change or put extra


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Teach a man to fish...

LinearTeam
Win ISD Pro.

model your own.

The way your vehicle quite literally becomes a tuned design is why the bass is different when you open windows or doors. The nature of car audio is all about things like this.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

click on Andy Wehmayer , then search his posts until you find the one that explains this phenomenom.


----------



## Candisa (Sep 15, 2007)

In my own car, I'm limited in cone size because of the limited height between rear-deck and trunk floor, so I use a 12" subwoofer with a reasonable x-max in a PRed enclosure, together with midbasswoofers in the front that are able to dig down to 20Hz without bottoming out, but...
...My experience is: "there's no subsitute for cone area"
A friend of mine has 2 13.5" JL W3v3 subwoofers getting 600W each and I know a lot of people who have one or two low-Fs, high-xmax 12" subwoofers with more power on it... None of them can beat the deepness of the single 18" oldskool RF a friend of mine has with 'only' 800W on it...


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

i would say look for big SQ 15s. Both me and a friend have dual 15s sealed and they both sound awesome for the low notes. Both boxes are about the same space, his is right around 5 single chamber and mine is 2.5 per, dual chambered. He has the FI Q 15s and i have the 05 RE XXX Mine actually gets a bit lower/louder but my subs are bigger and i have enough power to destroy those subs


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

I would say that with both set ups it was box design. 

The ported 37 hertz kicker box didn't go low? Hell transfer function should get you into the 20's. Unless of course there were issues with the sub/enclosure/car combination. 

The Pioneer subs with 2400 watts didn't get loud enough?? 

What are you trying to achieve?

Remember that you are putting a sub/s in a box and then putting THAT into a box(car). All sorts of interactions can happen. 

I have used a couple of pwkdesigns.com enclosures with fantastic results. Pete is a stand up guy and his products are worth the design fee. He will want to know speaker specs, available room, car type and what you are wanting as a result. He then designs the enclosure to do what you want.


----------



## pagustin (Mar 1, 2009)

How about some SSA Dcons? Pick your poison for size, I prefer 12".

P


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> click on Andy Wehmayer , then search his posts until you find the one that explains this phenomenom.


This is Eddie Runners take on what,why and how to ...

Aiming your subwoofer box


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

get a good box builder/carpenter to build you 2 of these

DECWARE's Death Box II - High Output Subwoofer

or this

http://www.decware.com/newsite/dbk12.htm

and put 1 of these in each

https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficarau..._Speakers/0020_BL/product_overview.shopscript

ive used all sorts of subs/boxes for 20 years,

you want it all? (quality and stupid lows) ^ build them




hackmed said:


> hey guys i tried various systems but none of them met my taste,
> i tried kicker 2.12L7D4 in a 2^3ft ported at around 37HZ - this gave me loud bass but it was only one bass (thats what kicker do), wasn't going low enough, tried 2 12 premier competition pros 3000 watts each, in a ported box according to the spec that came with it, it was low but not loud, how can i come to a mid point here guys, i have an 09 sonata, i have a JBL crown amp 2400 watts, need any advice i can get, please share with me, another thing when i open any door of the car you hear the bass louder, i want this with the door close too, how do i solve this, all replies are welcome, what should i change or put extra


----------



## hackmed (Jun 5, 2009)

thanks alot guys i'm gona try the box aiming or change subs


----------



## hackmed (Jun 5, 2009)

does anybody have the spec for the 12" deathbox and experience with it? or possible a password for decware
im looking for a bass you can hear atleast a block away and shakes too


----------



## hackmed (Jun 5, 2009)

60ndown said:


> get a good box builder/carpenter to build you 2 of these
> 
> DECWARE's Death Box II - High Output Subwoofer
> 
> ...


im gona get two 12" bl what options/upgrades should i go for?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

hackmed said:


> does anybody have the spec for the 12" deathbox and experience with it? or possible a password for decware
> im looking for a bass you can hear atleast a block away and shakes too


WTF?! Why? Get a fuel-air bomb instead and just call it "good."

I don't get it, what's the ****ing point of this?


----------



## bigwillystyle (May 26, 2009)

So wall it... jam 8 12's in the wall and feed it 30000w.... then you'll be able to shake windows and do hair tricks...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

3 DD 2512s on that amp tuned to 35 or so will be stupid. Just did those speakers in a 4-Runner today...crazy.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Try a Sundown Nightshade 15. With the power you apparently have on tap and that you want to get a new sub, you should come close to the 150 range


----------



## hackmed (Jun 5, 2009)

is there a way to tune your system where its not so loud inside but crazy outside?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Does anybody have a face palm pic I could borrow?


----------



## timelord9 (Jun 4, 2008)

ohh...ahh...I just wanna be loud and annoy people - whats the best way to do this? The last $10k I spent didnt get loud enough _outside _my car, so I need your help. 










honestly mate, go play with a couple of sticks of dynamite in a field somewhere if you wanna get loud. People should be able to hear and feel that a couple of blocks away too, no worries. A win win situation for everyone.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Don't listen to these guys. They are just haters. What you do to tune a box for louder bass outside the car is very simple. Just get a Sawzall and start cutting holes in your vehicle. You can do it even easier by using a drill and drilling holes as well. you can also do cool designs that way. Plus you could install LED's and have them pulse to the music. Dude you are going to be a trendsetter.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Install.


----------



## williambrea (May 7, 2009)

You really need to invest in a good enclosure for whatever driver you run. The speaker itself is just an air-pump and in a ported enclosure the design and build quality will make or break the sound.

-William


----------



## hackmed (Jun 5, 2009)

williambrea said:


> You really need to invest in a good enclosure for whatever driver you run. The speaker itself is just an air-pump and in a ported enclosure the design and build quality will make or break the sound.
> 
> -William


thank you, the rest of the assholes on here don't know my situation, i live in NYC where theres an ongoing competition between the west indians and the latinos, where ur system could be heard a block away and shake the **** out of your house when in directly infront, thats what im trying to achieve. willing to take any good advice, for the rest of the assholes if you don't have any thing positive to add go **** off


----------



## Andys2000 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm glad I don't "know your situation" with your SPL Racial gang wars. 

I think you should have a dance off..... 

Just make sure you BRING IT!


----------



## williambrea (May 7, 2009)

hackmed said:


> thank you, the rest of the assholes on here don't know my situation, i live in NYC where theres an ongoing competition between the west indians and the latinos, where ur system could be heard a block away and shake the **** out of your house when in directly infront, thats what im trying to achieve. willing to take any good advice, for the rest of the assholes if you don't have any thing positive to add go **** off


Erm, yea if thats is what is normal around your "hood" then yea go for it.
I would go for something like AQ HDC3's they slam off 1200+ watts and well....SQ doesnt really matter to you does it>?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I swear I've seen this exact episode before on South Park.

****ing ridiculous.

Took a wrong turn at Albuquerque, huh? CA is THAT way.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

hackmed said:


> does anybody have the spec for the 12" deathbox and experience with it? or possible a password for decware
> im looking for a bass you can hear atleast a block away and shakes too


ive built the death box II for the two twelves though i havent done the compound loading. it was the first box i made and it turn out real well. i just payed the ten dollars to get the plans. and it seemed like the password worked for everything else on the site not just one set of plans.


























i have to say with just one twelve in it...and a best buy brand at that...an insignia 1800 watt sub (it was my first sub  horrible though i learned) it did hit hard with that crappy sub. so if you get a very nice sub and put two of them in their it will hit insanely hard.


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

hackmed said:


> thank you, *the rest of the assholes on here* don't know my situation, i live in NYC where theres an ongoing competition between the west indians and the latinos, where ur system could be heard a block away and shake the **** out of your house when in directly infront, thats what im trying to achieve. willing to take any good advice, for the rest of the assholes if you don't have any thing positive to add go **** off


Good call hackmed you fit right in, we're all assholes here! Yippee!


----------



## Mlstrass (Apr 22, 2006)

typcial hood mentality. I was going to offer up some suggestions as I've built plenty of loud daily set ups that also compete locally. But I've chosen to side with the assholes and let you figure it out...

One tip I will give you: quit buying junk subs/amps from the local pawn/audio shops and pre-fab enclosures.


----------



## williambrea (May 7, 2009)

Mlstrass said:


> typcial *hood mentality*. I was going to offer up some suggestions as I've built plenty of loud daily set ups that also compete locally. But I've chosen to side with the assholes and let you figure it out...
> 
> One tip I will give you: quit buying junk subs/amps from the local pawn/audio shops and pre-fab enclosures.


hahaha just the words I was thinking of, unless he wants to drop the thug attitude he wont really learn much b/c he will be to busy arguing and e-thuggin yo


----------



## hackmed (Jun 5, 2009)

Mlstrass said:


> typcial hood mentality. I was going to offer up some suggestions as I've built plenty of loud daily set ups that also compete locally. But I've chosen to side with the assholes and let you figure it out...
> 
> One tip I will give you: quit buying junk subs/amps from the local pawn/audio shops and pre-fab enclosures.


first of all im not a thug or gangbanger or whatever you want to call it, neither am i a west indian nor latino, i just like the deep bass they have, now i came on hear asking how to achieve this, now if you havn't notice im new here, also pretty new to the whole sound system thing, now you guys might be pros or whatever, but you shouldn't act stupider than an uneducated person because you look more stupid, the best thing to do since you have experience is to educate, but enough of that..... i got my **** solved by the guys over REO and just shattered by front windshield, 


one more thing i buy my equipment from the manufacturer not pawn shops,


----------



## williambrea (May 7, 2009)

hackmed said:


> first of all im not a thug or gangbanger or whatever you want to call it, neither am i a west indian nor latino, i just like the deep bass they have, now i came on hear asking how to achieve this, now if you havn't notice im new here, also pretty new to the whole sound system thing, now you guys might be pros or whatever, but you shouldn't act stupider than an uneducated person because you look more stupid, the best thing to do since you have experience is to educate, but enough of that..... i got my **** solved by the guys over REO and just shattered by front windshield,
> 
> 
> one more thing i buy my equipment from the manufacturer not pawn shops,


your proud of shattering your windshield??

Pics or it didnt happen?

What did they tell you to run on ROE btw? :laugh:


----------



## hackmed (Jun 5, 2009)

williambrea said:


> your proud of shattering your windshield??
> 
> Pics or it didnt happen?
> 
> What did they tell you to run on ROE btw? :laugh:


not really a person that takes picture just have to take my word for it,

FI BTL's


----------



## williambrea (May 7, 2009)

hackmed said:


> *not really a person that takes picture just have to take my word for it*,
> 
> FI BTL's


meh

I think your just talkin tough online about crackin your windshield when you really didn't 

hope your system doesnt get stolen b/c of all the gang warz and bass rivalries in NYC dood :surprised:


----------



## hackmed (Jun 5, 2009)

williambrea said:


> meh
> 
> I think your just talkin tough online about crackin your windshield when you really didn't
> 
> hope your system doesnt get stolen b/c of all the gang warz and bass rivalries in NYC dood :surprised:


i have insurance on all my equipment

and like i said i got nothing to prove,


----------



## williambrea (May 7, 2009)

hackmed said:


> i have insurance on all my equipment
> 
> and like i said *i got nothing to prove*,


O rly?



hackmed said:


> im looking for a bass you can hear atleast a block away and shakes too


I think you have something to prove to people outside your car


----------



## hackmed (Jun 5, 2009)

williambrea said:


> O rly?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have something to prove to people outside your car


that doesn't mean i have something to prove


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)

and the record for air is?................. 6


----------



## hackmed (Jun 5, 2009)

finbar said:


> and the record for air is?................. 6


WHAT?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

LOLZ.

Let's go in to depth about how much SPL it takes to break a windshield (double layer glass, laminated together...)

Fi's are fine subs, they come from my hometown of Vegas.

But they don't break windshields.

Sonic booms don't break windshields. 

So pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

this is pretty funny to read.  keep it up. something here is hard to understand by the way. you say you are fairly new to the car sound system deal..yet you all of the sudden jump to the hardest thing to achieve which is shattering your windshield...now i dont know about you but im pretty sure windshields dont shatter. they just do spider web cracks all over. thats a safety feature so you dont get hit with shards of glass when you get in an accident. and that isnt something to be proud of unless you are filthy rich and it doesnt matter to spend $250-$300 for a new winshield. then you can be proud all you want. so unless you dropped several (more like tens of) thousands into your car with expert advise then dont say you shattered your front windshield.


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Austin said:


> this is pretty funny to read.  keep it up. something here is hard to understand by the way. you say you are fairly new to the car sound system deal..yet you all of the sudden jump to the hardest thing to achieve which is shattering your windshield...now i dont know about you but im pretty sure windshields dont shatter. they just do spider web cracks all over. thats a safety feature so you dont get hit with shards of glass when you get in an accident. and that isnt something to be proud of unless you are filthy rich and it doesnt matter to spend $250-$300 for a new winshield. then you can be proud all you want. so unless you dropped several (more like tens of) thousands into your car with expert advise then dont say you shattered your front windshield.


Well put Austin.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Hackmed,

First of all, in your previous statements, you led us to believe you were trying to prove something with the whole west indian/latino statements. 

Secondly, SPL by itself has never broken a windshield. Think about a rock hitting your windshield as you drive 65-80 mph. a chip appears at most. That is significantly more impact pressure on a tiny area and all it does is chip. What does break windshields is flex. More importantly windshield frame flex. The twisting of the windshield frame can and will crack a windshield.

Odds are that with your amplifier/sub combo it would be very difficult to break your windshield. UNLESS your windshield/frame are very dangerously loose. In which case for your safety, get it fixed.

Also, if you did break your windshield with that combo. Post it and be proud. Because there are guys who have 2-4 times that power output and it doesn't hurt their windshields. And then get it fixed


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

ya check out steve meades rides... hes got 8 18 btl's in the back of an Escalade and he still doesnt shatter his windows...but then again it is a big ass suv and not a hatchback. but still...thats 30,000 watts hes putting out and no windows are shattering or even cracking for that matter


----------



## timelord9 (Jun 4, 2008)

hackmed said:


> you shouldn't act stupider than an uneducated person because you look more stupid



ooohhh that is going STRAIGHT to the pool room 

did you go also to the Derek Zoolander Center too? 



Survey says....


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

It is almost quote-worthy. 

Dude this is all BS, the whole point of this is retarded.

Do things for YOU, not for other people. Besides, between you, and your little machismo _frienemies_, there are tons of innocent families caught up in something that they want no part of. You ever try to put a baby to sleep when there's loud bass just outside the house? Yeah, didn't think so. Quit being a dick, hope other people follow you, and man up beyond petty BS that holds the human race back. 

Peace.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

hackmed said:


> is there a way to tune your system where its not so loud inside but crazy outside?


You need to build a box over the speaker [ in the trunk and cut a whole to the outside ... remember to cover the speaker on the outside ].

These are the ones you need ... These subs will produce up to 2000 watts for the pair or 1000 watts each of rock solid pounding bass all day long! These are from Acoustic’s new Bad Ass Serious Sub line of subwoofers. They are designed to play loud and win competitions.

18 Inch Subs 2000 Watt Pair New Acoustic Subwoofers NR:eBay Motors (item 120433572101 end time Jul-11-09 14:11:33 PDT)


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

hackmed said:


> thank you, the rest of the assholes on here don't know my situation, i live in NYC where theres an ongoing competition between the west indians and the latinos, where ur system could be heard a block away and shake the **** out of your house when in directly infront, thats what im trying to achieve. willing to take any good advice, for the rest of the assholes if you don't have any thing positive to add go **** off


I just read thru this thread. One more outburst like that and your ass is gone newbie. We don't need that **** around here.

People like you give those of us who try to educate and reproduce good sound a bad name, you give car audio in general a bad name. You initiate lawmakers to impose regulation that encompass those who do not bother others. Your quests are illegal.

Get with the program.

Chad


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

To the OP, you did read this when you joined, right??

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/36814-welcome-diyma-how-behavior-etiquette.html


----------



## 12Voltz (Jun 19, 2009)

I have the perfect solution for you. We recently built a Bandpass Box for a Digital Designs 2512, that is exactly what you are looking for. It will play down to 30hz no problem. We TL'd it on a DDM3 (2400Watts) in an explorer, and it hit 139. Not earth shattering, but for a daily driver, very respectable. If you like it loud, DD is the way to go.


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

This thread is exactly why i knew the diyma spl section would lead to the downfall of this forum... ive noticed the last few months on this forum has had an increasing number of:

Spammers
Flamers
Argumentative "know-it-all"s
Idiots with a lack of respect, morals, and social integrity who give car audio a bad name.

SPL is fine in limits. Spl competitions exist, so you dont have to ride around playing your crap so everyone else hears it....

no body cares about your NYC gang wars with car audio between west indians and latinos. You all are idiots for even having such a thing or taking part in such acts of stupidity

i think there needs to be a vote forum wide on the main page before we get to the forums saying:

should we keep the spl forum?

yes
no

plain and simple

i feel it is the root problem of these recent incidences from happening. Dont get me wrong they happened before. but not in the number that they are happening now


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

emperorjj1 said:


>


Although they say a pic is worth a thousand words... what are you trying to say?


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

emperorjj1 said:


>


i dont think u have been here long enough to know what diyma was in what i believe its prime....

i miss the days when i came from ca. to diyma and learned more in a week over here than i did in a year at ca


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

I really thought(and hoped to high hell inside) this thread would of died a quiet death days ago.........................


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

hackmed said:


> i got my **** solved by the guys over REO and just *shattered my front windshield*.


 What are you using ? [ sub , amplifiers , batteries , alternator ? ]

What kinda vehicle ?


----------

